# VSGO sensor cleaning kits - thoughts?



## bananaboat83 (May 7, 2015)

Hi fellow shutterbugs,

Just wondering has anyone tried out VSGO sensor clenaing kits? I bought a FF sensor cleaning kit off ebay, after reading some decent reviews - however i've been using the more well known sensor swabs, but for the price, i thought i might look at an alternative.

If anyone has tried out a brand like VSGO can you post a brief review?

thank you!


----------



## cfargo (May 15, 2016)

The fluid that comes with the VSGO kits is not very good at all. The swabs have sharp corners that come in contact with the sensor. You can lear about the pros and cons of all the products on the market here http://www.cleaningdigitalcameras.com/the-methods-tools/


----------

